# Vancouver WA / Portland OR group



## gigz (Apr 6, 2004)

Recent events have left my group in need of one or two mature and responsible players. We usually play in Vancouver WA every Friday night (starting at 7:30 PM), and play a variety of d20 games. While usually we focus on 3.x D&D, we are currently running AU campaigns on alternating nights, with plans to run campaigns for d20 Modern and d20 Star Wars in the future. If interested, please email me at lordgigz@yahoo.com.


----------

